# Taylor Swift - Snowy Wallpapers (x2)



## Devilfish (23 Dez. 2020)

hell oder dunkel? 



 

​


----------



## Death Row (23 Dez. 2020)

Es ist immer hell wenn Taylor da ist


----------



## frank63 (23 Dez. 2020)

Auf jeden Fall hell. Danke Dir für die beiden Varianten!  :thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (23 Dez. 2020)

ich bin von ihr begeistert


----------



## Rolli (23 Dez. 2020)

Sehr schön :thx:


----------



## Brian (23 Dez. 2020)

Klasse Wallis von Taylor und schöne Feiertage für dich mein Freund. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## syriaplanum (27 Dez. 2020)

Danke für die weihnachtliche Taylor


----------

